# Cubing in Manchester, UK



## scarbzscope1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Any cubers from Manchester (or the North West) around?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm afraid I am from down south near London but there is a cubing competition in Chester coming up that you might want to attend: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ChesterOpen2019
And one in Manchester:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ManchesterOpen2019


----------



## MattP98 (Nov 12, 2018)

I live in Sheffield, so not a million miles away I guess. If you're interested in meeting more UK cubers then attending one of the comps Daniel mentioned is a good shout. In the meanwhile, if you have FB then I'd recommend joining the UK Speedcubing group - many UK cubers frequent there and it's open to everyone who wants to join. =)


----------



## EmJayJay (Nov 27, 2018)

I’m in Southport, but new to cubing and certainly not competition standard!


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jul 12, 2021)

Bit of an old thread, thought I'd see if anyone is around?


----------

